

Palm Pre Review - mshafrir
http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2009/05/29/palm-pre-review/

======
mdasen
_The only problem with this is, Palm’s never been a hardware company that
anyone’s really cared about. They have been the furthest thing from innovative
since circa-2003 — their hardware has always been second rate at best and it
doesn’t seem to be changing now. Couple that with the nation’s underdog
carrier at a $299 price-point (before rebate), and we’re not sure how many
people are going to be lined up overnight, yet we’re pretty confident once
people are able to play a real unit themselves, there will be more than a lot
of happy Palm Pre customers._

That's kinda the feeling I'm getting too. As a Sprint customer who is eligible
to upgrade, I'm really excited - finally a WebKit based browser in a Sprint
phone! However, I wish Palm could have been more competitive - on price, on
applications, and on hardware. Not that it's terrible or anything on any of
those fronts. It's just that it would be nicer if it were a tad more
competitive when compared with the iPhone. Would a glass screen have killed
them? Maybe a preliminary SDK for games? Maybe not require the rebate?

Well, I'm excited! New phone!

~~~
brightscreamer
If you go to Best Buy, you don't need the rebate. You just buy it for $199.

~~~
bazookaaa
Yep, and don't forget: Sprint themselves are contemplating dropping the mail-
in rebate in favor of an instant one (according to Gizmodo).

------
farmerbuzz
I was excited that maybe there would be a phone with the PalmOS
calendar/todo/notes I _still_ wish I could use (really REALLY don't care about
physics engine based UIs) and a 3g data connection. Instead it looks to be
another shoddy knockoff of the iPhone. About the only thing it has going for
it is the form factor, but even then I wish it wasn't a slider. Android at the
very least has hardware independence in mind, where exactly is Palm headed?

------
jpwagner
I really like the keyboard!

The future of the developer network and app-store is the real question here.
How are they going to build that?

